# 2020 is off to a great start.



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/calls-growing-abolish-police-cities-140248927.html


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

This country is doomed.People in NY are always talking about getting out of New Yorkistan,pretty soon the only solution is gonna be to get out of this country.


----------



## RoadRamblerNJ (Mar 3, 2018)

Everything's great until somebody gets punched in the face.
I guess I'm biased because I'm a retired cop.
Have these nitwits never seen news footage of a real riot? Riots begin for different reasons but they continue and gain in magnitude because local Police are overwhelmed. They simply cannot contain the situation until more Police/National Guard are sent in to assist. 
Imagine a world without them. 
No, don't imagine, just read about the Newark, NJ riots that my Father was sent to because he was a neighboring town Police Officer. We lived about 6 miles from this.
If you read far enough, you'll see NY Times' reporters back then didn't know much about guns either.

https://archive.nytimes.com/www.nytimes.com/library/national/race/071667race-ra.html


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

"Full political and economical equality would eliminate crime and the need for a police force". 
"If you can solve the issues of poverty you can actually eliminate crime".
It bothers me that there really are idiots who believe crap like this even though they have no idea how to achieve it. That's because there is no way to achieve it.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Aha. This 'plan' was initiated and organized bye the New American Mafia, an organization that laughs at the notion that economic *equality* is a desirable condition.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Every asshole out there wants* equality upward. *No one wants equality down.
Gaining equality up takes work, sacrifice, and determination, not some EEOC bullshit rules that say if you are a minority you go to the front of the line. If we're going to give minorities priority then let's start with the best minority on Earth,* OUR VETERANS*.

As to abolishing police forces, the dumbasses that think this is a good idea are politicians that can have security details assigned to them to keep them safe while we lock our doors and load our guns.

GW


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If all the wealth in the world were somehow magically redistributed equally, within about one year the redistributed wealth would be back in the same hands again.
Fools will always be fools, the lazy will always be the lazy, and the smart will always be the smart. Smart people have the wealth now, and they'll have the wealth back again really quickly.

Note that I wrote "smart," not "intelligent." There's a difference, especially when it comes to earning a living. Smart people hire intelligent people to work for them.

If the police were abolished, we'd probably have an armed society. As we already know, that's not really a bad idea.
To begin with, the Progressive fools who want the police gone haven't thought about how their anti-gun laws would be enforced. (Hint: They wouldn't.)
So at first, there'd be a lot of killing, as the good guys get rid of the bad ones. Then we'd be back to Robert Heinlein's dictum, "An armed society is a polite society."


----------



## RoadRamblerNJ (Mar 3, 2018)

A really good read.
Actually, 3 really good reads if you like the author.
1. Patriots
2. Survivors
3. Founders
All by James Wesley, Rawles.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I spent the entire morning at the Yavapai County Administration Building. Where the county supervisors were supposed to pass a resolution supporting the 2nd Amendment. It was a watered down version of their original proposal to make Yavapai County a 2nd Amendment sanctuary. Just as Mohave County recently did. The place was packed, they estimated that at least 500 hundred or more people showed up. The meeting room was packed, the lobby was packed and there was a crowd of people out in the parking lot that were able to listen in.

Due to time constraints only about 250 people had the opportunity to speak up rejecting the watered down proposal as it didn't go far enough. Only 3 or 4 people (probably Democrats) spoke out against both proposals. With the exception of those people, we all demanded in unison that the original proposal of making Yavapai County a 2nd Amendment sanctuary remain intact. Including our county sheriff and other law enforcement personnel.

Of the 250 or so that got to speak were people from all walks of life. Military veterans, domestic violence victims, retired law enforcement, some who's families were victims of the Nazi holocaust. There was a man who immigrated legally to the United States from Vietnam who thanked from the bottom of his heart those Americans who fought so valiantly over there. A woman who immigrated here legally from Great Britain. All spoke eloquently about what a great country this is and of how important it is that we preserve the 2nd Amendment and the founding principles of this great country.

Because of our response the county supervisors tabled the watered down version and by all indictions Yavapai County will join Mohave County in becoming a 2nd Amendment sanctuary in Arizona. It was a great meeting, I had a shit eatin' grin the entire time. My hands are sore from applauding. It just made me so proud to be an American and an Arizonan. What a great way to start off the New Year!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

To begin with, the Progressive fools who want the police gone haven't thought about how their anti-gun laws would be enforced. (Hint: They wouldn't.)
Steve they are not being enforced now


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

tony pasley said:


> To begin with, the Progressive fools who want the police gone haven't thought about how their anti-gun laws would be enforced. (Hint: They wouldn't.)
> Steve they are not being enforced now


That's a really good point!

You've gotta' understand those Progressive fools are not the sharpest tools in the shed. Yet they're the one's that call anyone who disagrees with them names such as: "poorly educated trailer trash, Trumptard's, Trumpanzee's, Russians, deplorables, etc". They all use the same catch phrases and slogans. I've heard them repeated ad nauseam. It's like they're programmed and can't think for themselves. Of which they can't, it's beyond their capabilities.

They're like the Stepford Wives subservient to the Democrat Party. Why anyone would want to support a political party that wants to control them while condemning them to a life of poverty and despair is beyond me?


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Going back to your original title. 2020 has started out with a bang. My investments are growing, our military is being used in a very effective way and slowly but surly people are waking up to the corruption going on in DC and local and state governments fueled by a compliant media. My wife and I watched the "Richard Jewell" movie yesterday. Not enough folks are even aware of the movie or what happened in Atlanta. But for anyone who is curious about how the govt. and the media are linked should not only see the movie but research what happened in Atlanta in 1996. The FBI and the media have learned zero since. But as more of these stories are told the folks will wake up I hope. Maybe in 20 years there will be a movie about how the FBI targeted this administration.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

yellowtr said:


> Going back to your original title. 2020 has started out with a bang. My investments are growing, our military is being used in a very effective way and slowly but surly people are waking up to the corruption going on in DC and local and state governments fueled by a compliant media. My wife and I watched the "Richard Jewell" movie yesterday. Not enough folks are even aware of the movie or what happened in Atlanta. But for anyone who is curious about how the govt. and the media are linked should not only see the movie but research what happened in Atlanta in 1996. The FBI and the media have learned zero since. But as more of these stories are told the folks will wake up I hope. Maybe in 20 years there will be a movie about how the FBI targeted this administration.


I've seen the ads for the movie on tv. But, from what I have heard, it's been a real flop and is losing money in a big way.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The Richard Jewell movie may be getting bad press, or maybe even no press at all, because its story goes against the preferred Progressive narrative.
Without publicity and reviews in local outlets, people won't know that they should see the film. Eastwood may have to rely upon word-of-mouth.


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> The Richard Jewell movie may be getting bad press, or maybe even no press at all, because its story goes against the preferred Progressive narrative.
> Without publicity and reviews in local outlets, people won't know that they should see the film. Eastwood may have to rely upon word-of-mouth.


Steve,
It is getting bad or no press because it is all about bad press and a corrupt fbi. The lead reporter spread her legs to get the scoop from a real AH fbi agent. And then their whole staff gave her a standing ovation. Yes a hero's welcome for going to bed to get a story. A story that was a scam. Ever wonder why so many of the women in the news are lookers? I guess they use the tools the Creator gave them!


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

I've watched this video 3 times (okay, 4 times) and I don't see a problem. Does anyone see a problem? Just in case, I'm going to watch it a couple of more times because if there is a problem and I'm missing it I need to know.

Seriously though, Fox News does indeed have a lot of hotties but they are smart, dedicated, opinionated and more than hold their own with their male counterparts.
The alternative is watching Rachel Maddow constantly lie to you.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

PhuBai70 said:


> I've watched this video 3 times (okay, 4 times) and I don't see a problem. *Does anyone see a problem?* Just in case, I'm going to watch it a couple of more times because if there is a problem and I'm missing it I need to know.
> 
> Seriously though, Fox News does indeed have a lot of hotties but they are smart, dedicated, opinionated and more than hold their own with their male counterparts.
> The alternative is watching Rachel Maddow constantly lie to you.


I do, they forgot Emily Compagno.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

desertman said:


> I do, they forgot Emily Compagno.


Yeah, they did miss some but fortunately there are a few other videos on YouTube. Emily is an attorney and a former NFL cheerleader so she's quite the all around lady.


----------

